# Deep water bass fishing



## cpr_mike1 (Feb 25, 2009)

I have been thinking about a place that I like going and I just wanted to get some input from some of the other guys as to how they would fish it. 

The water is very deep as it is a quarry. I have recorded around 65 plus feet deep and there are tree piles at least that's what I think they are on my fish finder. Although I think my fish finder is junk. There are shelves at about 25 feet deep.

I have been using 15-18 feet deep divers as well as a lot of jigs. I have caught fish on both, more so the jig than the divers. I was curious to how some of the better LM fisherman would do it. 

The quarry also gets fished HARD. I wanted to try some new things I have not done before. Hopefully a higher end fish finder will improve my chances a bit.

Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

shakey head and the drop shot would be my guess for deep water.
i know they work great in pressured lakes. if your fishing after the water hits 60 try fast moving baits at the base of the drop offs/shelfs.
(single willowblade spinnerbaits, spooks, rico pops). alot of fish use these areas as they are normally the primary cover/structure in a quarry enviroment.


----------



## cpr_mike1 (Feb 25, 2009)

NewbreedFishing said:


> shakey head and the drop shot would be my guess for deep water.
> i know they work great in pressured lakes. if your fishing after the water hits 60 try fast moving baits at the base of the drop offs/shelfs.
> (single willowblade spinnerbaits, spooks, rico pops). alot of fish use these areas as they are normally the primary cover/structure in a quarry enviroment.


I have to practice the drop shot. I may be crazy for not doing it but I have never used the drop shot technique. Newbreed thanks for the help. I started to feel like I was not going to get an answer. I know that quarry has some monster bass as I have pulled a few 3-5lbers out of there but I catch them few and very far between. 

Has anyone used the large Rapala DT series cranks? I was thinking maybe those would be good for around the brush since NewBreed said something fast.

BTW the water is VERY clear if that helps at all.


----------



## Smead (Feb 26, 2010)

Have you considered casting spoons on the heavy side?


----------



## Smead (Feb 26, 2010)

Seems like so many people equate using spoons with spinning gear that they get overlooked.

My preference is Acme Little Cleo's:

http://www.acmetackle.com/scripts/littlecleo.html


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

I would look for fish suspended on the ledges. Try jigging a blade bait like a Vibee. These work on more than just Walleye.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Dont rule out using a swim bait. Those clear water bass are very visual and will rise for something natural looking. 4-5" RAGO with a treble hook would be a safe bet.

the flick-shake technique would also be an option
i always have a in-line spinner like a larger rooster tail ready to go when i fish quarrys.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Blade bait
Jerkbait 
Deep Crankbait
Jig
Zara Spook

These would be my baits of choice under the right conditions of course. I think you will find these fish easier to catch with the water chopped up from the wind. The blade will work all year and through the ice. I would concentrate on 20 and shallower most of the time. Cover is usually limited so any log or rockpile can be good. Calm sunny days are the worst in that clear water. Good luck hope this helps.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

sometimes just a good old swimbait ..... we fish one and we get them all over .. even out in the middle in 80 feet of water ... but the fish are in the top 20 or so fow ... try night fishing


----------



## cpr_mike1 (Feb 25, 2009)

Smead said:


> Seems like so many people equate using spoons with spinning gear that they get overlooked.
> 
> My preference is Acme Little Cleo's:
> 
> http://www.acmetackle.com/scripts/littlecleo.html


I have used little cleos there. I usually get a few really nice blue gills but not much more. I might have to get a bigger one to drop faster.



leeabu said:


> I would look for fish suspended on the ledges. Try jigging a blade bait like a Vibee. These work on more than just Walleye.


Im going to have to get some more Vibees because I only ever had them for lake erie which I have only fished twice.


----------



## cpr_mike1 (Feb 25, 2009)

THANKS FOR ALL THE HELP. If any of you guys wanna get out and try the spot let me know and I will try to set something up.



NewbreedFishing said:


> Dont rule out using a swim bait. Those clear water bass are very visual and will rise for something natural looking. 4-5" RAGO with a treble hook would be a safe bet.
> 
> the flick-shake technique would also be an option
> i always have a in-line spinner like a larger rooster tail ready to go when i fish quarrys.


I am going to go a head and order some of the RAGOs. I have used the money baits but have only had a few bites. I have a ton of roosters, I will have to get some bigger ones and not just for the creek.



Marshall said:


> Blade bait
> Jerkbait
> Deep Crankbait
> Jig
> ...


I have fished everything you have listed except the deep crankbait. I have fished down to the twelve foot mark but I dont have many deeper crankbaits since I usually fish from shore. I hope that I can afford a boat beyond the canoe ranks after I am done with school. I need to find a drift sock or something so I can be out on the water when it is choppy. My canoe gets pushed all over when there is any wind at all. To explain the extent of how my canoe moves a lot, my canoe will actually drag to anywhere I am reeling in a lure from lol. 



firstflight111 said:


> sometimes just a good old swimbait ..... we fish one and we get them all over .. even out in the middle in 80 feet of water ... but the fish are in the top 20 or so fow ... try night fishing


Night fishing is not allowed there. Too many people drowning in the past. Otherwise Id be out there every night after work lol.


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

One really effective way to catch deep water bass is to use a heavy spinnerbait (3/4 oz or even heavier) with willow leaf blades (they'll help keep the bait close to the bottom longer). Make a long cast and sit and wait till you feel it hit the bottom. You have to be patient because in 65 ft of water this can take a minute or two. Then give it a little jerk to get the blades turning and just use a nice slow steady retrieve with a pause every now and then to let the bait fall back to the bottom. I promise this will work. Even if the bass are not in a feeding mood it will still trigger reaction strikes. As far as colors go I always have the best luck with white. Good luck to ya!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

I agree with Marshall...you should target the quarry during light-moderate winds or cloudy conditions. I catch a lot of clear water bass on a small 3-4" neutral colored husky jerk. They even make silent suspending jerkbaits now

I would invest in a bass hunter boat and a good quiet trolling motor if possible


----------

